# Χρήστος ή Χρίστος; Χρήστος



## sarant (Dec 25, 2013)

Χρίστος ή Χρήστος; 

Είναι εν μέρει και απορία, μια και γιορτάζει σήμερα. Σε γενικές γραμμές, Χρίστος βέβαια.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 25, 2013)

sarant said:


> Χρίστος ή Χρήστος;
> 
> Είναι εν μέρει και απορία, μια και γιορτάζει σήμερα. Σε γενικές γραμμές, Χρίστος βέβαια.



Υπάρχουν καμιά δεκαπενταριά Χρήστοι προ Χριστού, ενώ πάρα πολλοί από τους 226 Χρήστους που αποδελτιώνει το LGPN, ακόμη κι όταν χρονολογούνται μετά Χριστόν, δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με τον χριστιανισμό. Χρήστος ήταν και συχνό όνομα δούλων, ενώ συχνά μαρτυρείται και το όνομα Χρήστη, που είναι απίθανο να σχετίζεται με τον Χριστό. Αντιθέτως, δεν καταγράφεται επιγραφικά στην αρχαιότητα (συμπεριλαμβανομένης της ύστερης) ούτε ένας Χρίστος (διόρθωση: μαρτυρείται δυο φορές η γραφή Χρίστος -ένα, δύο-, αλλά και τις δυο φορές σε παγανιστικά περιβάλλοντα, οπότε πρόκειται απλώς για ορθογραφική παραλλαγή του ονόματος Χρήστος), ενώ ακόμη και στη γραφή Χρήστος δεν ήταν από τα συνηθισμένα χριστιανικά ονόματα.

Δεν πείθομαι λοιπόν από την προφανή προέλευση από το Χριστός με αναβιβασμό τόνου. Θα άξιζε τον κόπο να ψάξει κανείς πότε το όνομα γίνεται δημοφιλές αλλά η δική μου υπόθεση είναι πως πρόκειται για το αρχαίο όνομα Χρήστος με παρετυμολογική σύνδεση με τον Χριστό σε πολύ ύστερες περιόδους.


----------



## sarant (Dec 25, 2013)

Άμα είναι 226, αλλάζει το πράγμα κι ας λέει ο Καβάφης... Μερσί, Π2!


----------



## pidyo (Dec 25, 2013)

Το σκεπτικό του Καβάφη δεν είναι παράλογο: το όνομα είναι δημοφιλές στην εποχή μας λόγω του Χριστός άρα Χρίστος. Αν θέλουμε να διατηρήσουμε την ιστορική ορθογραφία, εγώ θα έλεγα Χρήστος. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι το αρχαίο όνομα Χρήστος εξαφανίστηκε και επανεμφανίστηκε πολύ αργότερα ως αποκλειστικά παραπέμπον στον Χριστό, Χρίστος θα ήταν θεμιτό. Γι' αυτό λέω ότι θα άξιζε να ψάξει κανείς τη μεταγενέστερη ιστορία του ονόματος.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 25, 2013)

Νομίζω πως αυτό βαραίνει αποφασιστικά την πλάστιγγα υπέρ του Χρήστος.


----------

